# Trademark Lightning



## Road Dog (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone know what the going rate for apple green lightning is? Quart size.


----------



## woody (Jun 23, 2005)

Red Book #9 says............ $150-300.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks Much.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 24, 2005)

The aqua lid detracts & lowers the value, you might want to try to get a lid that matches.  -Tammy


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, I have been looking. That is a tuff one.


----------

